# صناديق حراطيم الحريق بالماء - استكما ل تصميم شبكات الاطفاء



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 أغسطس 2010)

[font=&quot]خراطيم إطفاء الحريق بالماء [/font]
[font=&quot]تستخدم خراطيم المياه في عمليات الاطفاء لسهولة التعامل بها وسرعة الاستجابة ولا تحتاج التعامل لخبرات خاصة بل يسهل لأي شخص استخدامها بقليل من التدريب و الشرح [/font]
[font=&quot]يوجد نظامان للإمداد بالماء اللازم لتغذية هذه الخراطيم :[/font]
[font=&quot]1- [/font][font=&quot]نظام الأنبوب الجاف [/font]
[font=&quot]اذ تكون شبكة الامداد بالمياه جافة و يتم تغذيتها بواسطة رجال الدفاع المدني من خزاناتهم المحمولة عبر وصلة سريعة الرباط (وصلة دفاع مدني 4" / 2,5" / 2,5" ) عند جذر قائم الإمداد .[/font]
[font=&quot] و يتم اخذ فرعات من قائم الإمداد و يركب علي كل فرعة محبس طوارئ سريع الرباط 2,5" ، فوق منسوب بسطة السلم بـ 900 مليمتر ، و قد يكون مكشوفا أو داخل صندوق مدفون بالحائط لحمايته من العبث ، و يركب المحبس لخدمة طابقين على الأكثر ، أيضا يركب محبس في مدخل العمارة أو المبني ولو له اكثر من مدخل يتم تركيب محبس عند كل مدخل وكذلك علي أسطح المباني عند كل بيت درج (بئر سلم ) ،[/font]
[font=&quot] يقوم فرد مدرب بأخذ خرطوم ذو وصلة سريعة الرباط في أحد طرفيه و مركب معه قاذف مياه عند طرفه الآخر و يقوم بعملية الاطفاء [/font]


[font=&quot]2- [/font][font=&quot]نظام الأنبوب الرطب :[/font]
[font=&quot]تكون شبكة التغذية بالماء ممتلئة بالماء سواء بربطها مع الشبكة العامة للمدينة ، أو بخزان علوي أو بمجموعة مضخات مكافحة الحريق التي تسحب من خزان تتم اقامته بسعة تكفي لمدة 30 دقيقة اذا كان المبني لا يبعد عن موقع الدفاع المدني بمسافة تقل عن عشرة كيلومترات ، و ان زادت المسافة تزاد السعة الي 45 دقيقة أو 60 دقيقة ، ولا يختلف احد علي موقع الخزان و انا أفضل ان يكون ارضيا و خارج المبني ويسهل امداده بالمياه من خزانات متحركة وللخزانات موضوع آخر .[/font]
[font=&quot] يتم تركيب خراطيم اطفاء موصلة بقوائم امداد وتعلق هذه الصناديق على الحائط أوتركب مدفونة في الحائط بمداخل المبني و على بسطات الدرج و على السطح او مكان في متناول الجميع ويسهل الانتقال بالخرطوم ليصل الي ابعد نقطة بلا عوائق .[/font]

[font=&quot]و تستخدم صناديق خراطيم مكافحة الحرائق كأسرع وسيلة لمكافحة الحرائق في حالة عدم استجابة رشاشات الماء[/font]
[font=&quot]و دائما مايكون الرشاشات وصناديق الاطفاء صنوان في اي مشروع اطفاء لمبني .[/font]

*[font=&quot]شروط هامة بخصوص قوائم الإمداد بالمياه و صناديق الحريق و محابس الطوارئ :[/font]*​ [font=&quot]1- [/font][font=&quot]ألا يتجاوز الضغط في الشبكة التي تمد صمامات الطوارئ و خراطيم الاطفاء ماهو مدرج بالجداول المرفقة [/font]
[font=&quot]2- [/font][font=&quot]ارتفاع صمام الطوارئ عن سطح بسطة السلم يتراوح بين 900 ملليمتر و 1500 ملليمتر مقاسة منسطح بسطة السلم [/font]
[font=&quot]3- [/font][font=&quot]يتم تركيب صمام طوارئ لكل طابقين على الكثر و المفضل صمام لكل بسطة درج [/font]
[font=&quot]4- [/font][font=&quot]يركب صمام طوارئ على سطح المبني و بسطة الدرج المؤدية اليه و مداخل المبني [/font]
[font=&quot]5- [/font][font=&quot]يتم تركيب قائم تغذية لكل بيت درج [/font]
[font=&quot]6- [/font][font=&quot]في حالة تركيب قائمين تغذية في بيت الدرج الواحد يجب ان يتم وصلهما من أسفل بوصلة دفاع مدني 4" /2,5" / 2,5" و كذلك وصلهما من أعلا بمصدر المياه ان وجد خزان مياه أعلا المبني [/font]
[font=&quot]7- [/font][font=&quot]يتم تركيب صمام عدم ارتداد مع وصلة الدفاع المدني المذكورة [/font]
[font=&quot]8- [/font][font=&quot]قطر القائم المغذي لمحابس الطوارئ لا يقل عن 6" (150 ملليمتر ) ويمكن التجاوز عن ذلك باستخدام 4" (110 ملليمتر ) اذا تم تقديم حسابات هيدروليكيكية تقتنع بها السلطات المحلية [/font]
[font=&quot]9- [/font][font=&quot]الضغط التشغيلي عند فوهة القاذف المركب على نهاية الخرطوم طبقا لقطر الخرطوم :[/font]
[font=&quot] قطر الخرطوم 65ملليمتر / ضغط التشغيل :3.5 بار[/font]
[font=&quot] 40 مم / ضغط التشغيل 3 بار[/font]
[font=&quot] 19 – 22 ملليمتر / ،، 3 بار اذا كان قطر فتحة القاذف 4,5 ملليمتر ، بينما يكون ضغط التشغيل 4,5 بار اذا كانت فتحة القاذف 6,4 ملليمتر [/font]
[font=&quot]10- [/font][font=&quot]الحد الأعلى للضغط الاستاتيكي عند نقطة اتصال خرطوم الاطفاء قياس 40 ملليمتر او 65 ملليمتر بقائم التغذية هو : 12,1 بار و 6,9 بار على التوالي بينما يكون 5 بار للخراطيم قياس 19 ، و 22 ملليمتر [/font]
[font=&quot]11- [/font][font=&quot]اذا زاد ضغط الشبكة عن الضغط المقنن للشبكة يتم تركيب صمام منظم الضغط لتخفيض الضغط الي 11,4 بار آو 5 بار حسب قطر الخراطيم المستخدمة , و يراعي عدم زيادة ضغط الضبط عن القيمة المقننة للصمام .[/font]
*[font=&quot]12- [/font]**[font=&quot]الحد الأدني لمعدلات تدفق مياه الاطفاء عبر الخرطوم :[/font]*

· *[font=&quot]قطر[/font]*[font=&quot] *الخرطوم / قطر فوهة القاذف / معدل التدفق بالليتر لكل دقيقة* :[/font]
[font=&quot]65مم /19 مم / 473 لتر في الدقيقة[/font]
[font=&quot]40مم / 12 مم / 189 ل ف ق[/font]
[font=&quot]25 مم / 4,8 مم / 30 ل ف ق عند ضغط تشغيل قدره 3 بار[/font]
[font=&quot]19مم / 6,4مم / 30 ل ف ق ، عند ضغط تشغيل قدره 1,25 بار[/font]

*· **[font=&quot]المساحة التي يغطيها الخرطوم الواحد ( صندوق خرطوم الإطفاء طبقا للقطر و درجة الخطورة :[/font]*

*[font=&quot]فئة الخطورة/ قطر الخرطوم / المساحة المغطاة بالمتر المربع[/font]*
*[font=&quot]خ منخفضة : 19 ا25 مم / 800 متر مربع[/font]*
*[font=&quot]خ عادية : 19 او 25 مم / 600 متر مربع[/font]*
*[font=&quot]خ عالية : 40 مم / 400 متر مربع[/font]*
· 
[font=&quot]13-[/font][font=&quot]  و نلتقي باذن الله مع البقية آسف للخطأ في العنوان - لم اتمكن من التصحيح
[/font]


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

up
لمزيدا من الاطلاع والقراءة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_n (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك اللهُ فيك ياأستاذنا ومهندسنا(صبري سعيد)،وأني لأشكر الله عزوجل أن جعلني أشترك في هذا المنتدى الرائع لكي أتعلم منك ومن باقي أخوتنا،فالله درُك على هذا العلم الغزير الذي أبتغيت الثواب على نشرة .والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد سمير سمك (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شلدون (30 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال ماهو النوع لاخرطوم الانسب للاستخدام بالمستشفيات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يفضل الخرطوم المطاط المسلح الجدار حيث أنه سهل الفرد وغير قابل للانطباق (الفعص بالعامية المصرية ) 
و أجدد التحية لكل الزملاء و أشكر الزميل المهندس أحمد - ن و اتمني له و لكل الشباب الصاعد كل توفيق و خير من عند الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أغسطس 2010)

يكون ضغط التشغيل : 3 بار في حلة مايكون قطر الخرطوم 25 ملليمتر و القاذف 4.8 ملليمتر و في حالة الخرطوم قطر 19 ملليمتر مع قاذف 6.4ملليمتر يكون ضغط التشغيل 1.25 بار

14- المساحة القصوي التي يمكن تغطيتها باستخدام خرطوم الإطفاء طبقا لفئة الخطورة و قطر الخرطوم هي على النحو التالي :
فئة الخطورة : قطر الخرطوم : مساحة التغطية

 منخفضة : 19/ 25 مم : 800 متر مربع
عادية : 19 / 25 : 600 مرمر
 عالية : 40 : 400 مرمر
و الاختصار مرمر يعني متر مربع و قد رأيت استحداثه 

15- الحد الأدني لتفق المياه عبر منظومة اطفاء بالماء هو 1882 لتر /دقيقة للإشغالات عالية الخطورة 

16- الحد الأدني لتدفق المياه للإشغالات ذات الخطورة الخفيفة و العادية هو 946 ل / د (اختصار معدل التدفق مقدرا باللتر في كل دقيقة

17- يتم اضافة 946 ل / د لتغذية كل قائم تغذية إضافي بحد أقصي لكافة قوائم التغذية قدره 4730 ل / د
لأن ليست كل القوائم ستعمل في آن واحد

18- النظام المستخدم فيه خراطيم قطر 40 مم لا يقل معدل تدفق التغذية له عن 379 ل / د 
19- النظام المخدوم بخراطيمقطر 19 أو 25 مم لايجب أن يقل التدفق المغـذي عن 60 ل / د
20- الأنظمة التي تحمع بين استخدام الخراطيم و رشاشات الاطفاء بالماء و تستخدم قوائم تغذية مشتركة يراعي أن:


----------



## goor20 (6 مارس 2011)

god bless you


----------



## majdnora (6 مارس 2011)

شكراً لك ولدي سؤال هل تتصل الشبكة بالخزان فوراً الموجود على السطح وفي حال تم استخدام خزان هيدروفورم للمحافظة على الضغط فما هي الطريقة أرجو الاجابة بسرعة ولكم الشكر


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2011)

جززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أبريل 2011)

اذا كان الخزان اعلا المبني و منظومة مكافحة الحريق عبارة عن خراطيم اطفاء فلا بأس 
اما اذا كان الخزان يخدم منظومة تحتوي على رشاشات حريق فلا بد من وجود مضخة


----------



## noreldin2000 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر النجار (30 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا جزيت خيرا


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا م / سعيد على مجهودك الصادق لوجه الله


----------



## رجل الصناعة (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس صبري سعيد وجميع الأخوة الأفاضل


----------



## عمران احمد (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السهم الجرىء (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس صبرى 
لكن لدى استفسار اذا كان المبنى مدرسه وارتفاعها اكتر من 15 متر اذا يلزم تركيب مضخات ؟؟

وهل الافضل ان تكون التانكات فى القبو مع المضخات؟

وماذا تقصد برايز لكل دور يعنى اطلع بصاعد رئيسى من المضخه ويخرج منه صاعد اخر لكل دور؟؟

وماهى الصمامات المطلوبه عند كل صندوق اطفاء؟؟​


----------



## عوض بسيونى (25 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود


----------



## malikalmubarak (26 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين ولدي سؤال يا دكتور صبري سعيد 
انا مهندس جديد في مجال الحريق في مكتب تصميم وعاوز اعرف متي يجب عليً استخدام طفايات فقط كنظام اطفاء ومتي يجب عليً استخدام
فقط صناديق خراطيم الحريق بالماء ومتي استخدم نظام الرشاشات الاوتوماتيكية
ارجو الاجابة علي سؤالي لاني محتاج للاجابة ضروري
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم و سأجمع الأسئلة أولا ثم أرد واحدة واحدة فبعض الأسئلة تحتاج لقراءة متأنية و موسعة للـ nfpa
و على أي الحالات يمكنكم الرجوع لموقع متخصص هو : منتدي الأمن و السلامة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 مارس 2014)

من المواضيع الجديرة بالمتابعة و القراءة موضوع زميلنا الفاضل الواعد المهندس محمد العطفي و محاضراته القيمة


----------



## amrhawash (1 مارس 2014)

thanks sssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

